# Accelerator Position Sensor 1/2 (G79/G185) Implausible Signal Intermittent



## brew1 (Apr 6, 2004)

All, started receiving the above code earlier this year and it has become more frequent. Until today, the last time was October 17, 2016. Code is primarily triggered during or after a rainstorm and results in CEL, EPC and limp mode initiation. Can still get up to 45 mph in limp mode so my daughter has been able to drive the car home on back roads without much problem. Last time I disconnected the battery, pulled and cleaned the MAF sensor, pulled and cleaned the ECU connection, reconnected the battery, cleared codes, ran two TB adaptations with Vagcom and called it a day. Car ran great until today.

Same story with heavy rains, CEL, EPC and limp mode initiated on my daughter's drive home from college. Ran a full autoscan, attached below:


Wednesday,26,October,2016,11:47:30:20196
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator Running on Windows 10 x64
VCDS Version: 16.8.3.1 (x64)
Data version: 20161010 DS267.0
www.Ross-Tech.com


VIN: WAUVT License Plate: 04 A4 3.O OCT 26 2016
Mileage: 148700km-92397mi Repair Order: 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 8E (8E - Audi A4/S4/RS4 B6/B7 (2001 > 2008))
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 0F 11 15 16 17 18 25 36 37 45 46 55 56 57 65
67 69 75 76 77

VIN: WAUVT Mileage: 148700km-92397miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine  Labels: 06C-909-559-ASN.lbl
Part No SW: 8E0 909 559 D HW: 8E0 909 059 
Component: JHM* V3/9X G 0003 
Coding: 0016751
Shop #: WSC 63251 000 00000
VCID: 3669D6F7420999F256-515A

2 Faults Found:
18047 - Accelerator Position Sensor 1/2 (G79/G185) 
P1639 - 008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
18047 - Accelerator Position Sensor 1/2 (G79/G185) 
P1639 - 008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent - MIL ON
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 01V-927-156.lbl
Part No: 8E0 927 156 Q
Component: JHM VS2 3.0l5V USA 1213 
Coding: 0001002
Shop #: WSC 63251 000 00000
VCID: 3C7DC4DF7C2543A2A0-515A

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 8E0-614-517.lbl
Part No: 8E0 614 517 A
Component: ABS/ESP allrad 3429 
Coding: 04497
Shop #: WSC 01234 
VCID: 264906B7C2A9E972E6-513C

2 Faults Found:
01314 - Engine Control Module 
79-10 - Please Check Fault Codes - Intermittent
01826 - Sensor for Steering Angle (G85); Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
35-10 - - - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 8E0-820-043.lbl
Part No: 8E0 820 043 AD
Component: A4 Klimaautomat 1219 
Coding: 00000
Shop #: WSC 63251 
VCID: 63CF5FA3F11B5C5AC1-513C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 8E0-907-279-8E2.lbl
Part No: 8E0 907 279 F
Component: int. Lastmodul USA 0517 
Coding: 01013
Shop #: WSC 63251 
VCID: 356BD1FB0F0F92EA5F-4B18

1 Fault Found:
02104 - Light Detection Sensor (G399) 
29-10 - Short to Ground - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 8E0-959-655-84.lbl
Part No: 8E0 959 655 C
Component: Airbag 8.4EP 3001 
Coding: 0010607
Shop #: WSC 63251 000 00000
VCID: 3777DBF3450360FA4D-513C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 8E0-953-549.lbl
Part No: 8E0 953 549 N
Component: Lenks·ulenmodul 0308 
Coding: 02042
Shop #: WSC 63251 
VCID: 3E79CED73A3951B28E-4B18

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 8E0-920-9xx-8E2.lbl
Part No: 8E0 920 950 L
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRS. RB4 D36 
Coding: 03200
Shop #: WSC 02609 
VCID: 3261EAE7FE6185D27A-513C
WAUVT68E34A039937 AUZ6Z0C0188654

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr Labels: 8E0-959-760.lbl
Part No: 8E0 959 760 
Component: Sitzmemory R2 F 0305 
Coding: 00002
Shop #: WSC 63251 
VCID: 71E325EB3BE7FECA43-4B00

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 8E0-959-433-MAX.lbl
Part No: 8E0 959 433 BB
Component: Komfortger·t T7B 1411 
Coding: 12044
Shop #: WSC 63251 
VCID: 72E12AE73EE1C5D2BA-4B00

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 8E1959801
Component: Tırsteuer.FS BRM 0003 

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 8E1959802E
Component: Tırsteuer.BF BRM 0003 

Subsystem 3 - Part No: 8E0959801A
Component: Tırsteuer.HL BRM 0003 

Subsystem 4 - Part No: 8E0959802A
Component: Tırsteuer.HR BRM 0003 

8 Faults Found:
00962 - Alarm via. Tilt Sensor 
35-00 - - 
01374 - Alarm triggered by Terminal 15 
35-00 - - 
01371 - Alarm triggered by Door Contact Switch; Driver's Side 
35-00 - - 
01574 - Alarm triggered by Door Contact Switch; Rear Right 
35-00 - - 
00955 - Key 1 
35-10 - - - Intermittent
00956 - Key 2 
35-00 - - 
01561 - Rear left door 
59-10 - Can't Unlock - Intermittent
01562 - Rear right door 
59-10 - Can't Unlock - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 8E0-035-1xx-56.lbl
Part No: 8E0 035 195 H
Component: symphony II NP2 0260 
Coding: 01005
Shop #: WSC 68096 
VCID: 2C5DF49FDC45D32230-50AC

2 Faults Found:
00878 - Connection to Speaker Front Left 
36-10 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
00879 - Connection to Speaker Front Right 
36-10 - Open Circuit - Intermittent

End-------------------------(Elapsed Time: 05:53)--------------------------

Cleared codes, ran TBA, test drove and less than a block away the CEL, EPC and limp mode initiated.

Ross-Tech suggests the accelerator pedal sensors rarely take a ****, however, the O2 sensors and their wiring may be a culprit. This car had JHM downpipes installed a couple years ago and I assume the installer reattached the O2 sensors correctly. I also sent the ECU and TCU to JHM a couple years ago for upgraded tunes.

My thoughts are to inspect the O2 sensors next and pull the ECU again and inspect the connectors at the bottom of the ECU housing for moisture. I'd take a closer look at the throttle body sensors and wiring, however, I am not finding any information related to throttle body sensors and related wiring for a 3.0. Any help or suggestions that members can provide is appreciated.

Thanks~Mark


----------



## FLEV360 (Jun 28, 2010)

*APS signal.*

Hey Mark,
Just curious. Is the plastic under-engine pan installed on this car? Sounds like you're getting water into a possibly cracked throttle position sensor connector?

just a guess.
Dan



brew1 said:


> All, started receiving the above code earlier this year and it has become more frequent. Until today, the last time was October 17, 2016. Code is primarily triggered during or after a rainstorm and results in CEL, EPC and limp mode initiation. Can still get up to 45 mph in limp mode so my daughter has been able to drive the car home on back roads without much problem. Last time I disconnected the battery, pulled and cleaned the MAF sensor, pulled and cleaned the ECU connection, reconnected the battery, cleared codes, ran two TB adaptations with Vagcom and called it a day. Car ran great until today.
> 
> Same story with heavy rains, CEL, EPC and limp mode initiated on my daughter's drive home from college. Ran a full autoscan, attached below:
> 
> ...


----------



## brew1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Good guess. I removed the plastic skid plate last year and never reinstalled it. I had intentions of purchasing a metal skid plate and never followed through. Good suggestion, thanks. I'm not sure road spray would get up to the top of the engine but it could certainly reach the O2 sensors which according to the Ross-Tech, could be one source for the Accelerator Position Sensor 1/2 (G79/G185) Implausible Signal Intermittent. 

Today I pulled both the ECM and TCM, sprayed each module's connector pins with MAF cleaner and swabbed them with q-tips soaked in alcohol. Inspected the wires and relays at the bottom of the ECM/TCM plenum and all appeared to be tight and undamaged. I did observe some moisture and a crack in the plastic plenum housing next to one of the torx screws that hold the plenum cover in place. Resolved that issue with silicone sealant and duct tape.

Cleared codes and ran two throttle body adaptations. Code for the Accelerator Position Sensor remained cleared and a test drive was normal.

I'll examine the O2 sensors this weekend and reinstall the plastic skid plate.


----------

